# Hawkeye



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys. I found a little hawkeye that I was thinking about picking up for the wife. Anybody know the good and bad about these or had one themselves? Thanks for any info


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as I know they are reliable. Not much for aftermarket stuff though.


----------



## tjco99 (May 24, 2011)

That's pretty much what I have found. Not many complaints but not a lot of guys talk about them or have heard of them


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

tjco99 said:


> That's pretty much what I have found. Not many complaints but not a lot of guys talk about them or have heard of them


 bought my daughter one , pretty decent no low range,old style polaris clutches kinda noisy, all n all pretty good bike.


----------

